# Nicotine overdose? Overdoing it in the beginning?



## Waine (8/1/16)

Forgive me if this topic has been posted....and for writing so much arbitrary stuff....but I'm new and trying to get points on my profile........Only kidding....I'm lonely, still joking. 

The truth is: I am so damn impressed at what is out there in terms of vaping Gear, and how vaping has evolved, since my dabble with the first generation e gigs, that my socks have literally been "blown off". And I'm trying to share the delights of a "new boy on the block born again vape man" with anyone. My wife and my non-smoker, non-vaping friends do not quite appreciate my much belated discovery of Mods and tanks. How did I miss this?

So I have a question. How many of you kind of overdid the number of hits when you got your new rigs? I mean who puffed like a dragon, got little prickles of perspiration on their fore head, perhaps did too much, you may have got sick or naseus, looked for any opportunity to vape, especially while under the mindset that vaping is so much "safer", so you almost felt justified by all that inhaling of the seemingly endless variety of preferred or "experimental" Juice. 

To answer my own question: I think I am overdoing it in terms of vaping too much on these early stages. It's just so easy. And so very exciting, as is any new venture, I suppose. But this one is different. I have actually stopped bloody cigarettes! 

I never got ill yet, "been there, got the overall" but I am really pumping it....way too much....I'm sure I will calm down, or does it get worse? What's the catch phrase for saying you can't stop with a hobby? -- "Vaper Aquasition disorder?"

Am I the only one? Your story will make for good reading. Please share your experience......

I 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus (8/1/16)

Lol, I think you will start to cut down when you reach the point of 30ml. a day. Nope on a serious note, try aiming for a higher nicotine level, and your body will force you to vape less, and then gradually drop your nic content till you are satisfied.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (8/1/16)

As long as you don't get sick, like feeling nauseous, light headed, heavy sweating, then you're not overdoing it. You will know when you do. We call it "having a silver" (named after @Silver here on the forum). That will be a nicotine overdose and it's not a "nice high" but a very bad one. When you do get it, then you know it's time to calm down. Drink some water and lie down for half an hour or so and you'll feel better. When that happens, rather reduce your vaping rate or reduce your nicotine content.
Don't go looking for that silver though, you won't like it. Trust me. Ask @Silver , he knows.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Waine (8/1/16)

At 13, I got ill on too many Camels once. When I was 14 I pumped too many Marlboros one Saturday evening. Thought I knew what I was doing. I got that sweaty, nauseus, weak, terrible feeling. Yes, quite right it passes after about 30 mins of lying flat on your back.

Smoking 33 years later. A few years back, I over cooked a tobacco pipe with some strong Irish Flake one evening. That was the last time I got the ill feeling. Never again!

So I will show some respect to vaping...LOL. 

Sent from Samsung S4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/1/16)

zadiac said:


> As long as you don't get sick, like feeling nauseous, light headed, heavy sweating, then you're not overdoing it. You will know when you do. We call it "having a silver" (named after @Silver here on the forum). That will be a nicotine overdose and it's not a "nice high" but a very bad one. When you do get it, then you know it's time to calm down. Drink some water and lie down for half an hour or so and you'll feel better. When that happens, rather reduce your vaping rate or reduce your nicotine content.
> Don't go looking for that silver though, you won't like it. Trust me. Ask @Silver , he knows.



Hi @Waine, as @zadiac pointed out above, a "Silver" is a really uncomfortable state to be in
Certainly not something to aim for
Here is the thread that explains it in more detail - it happened at a vape meet quite a long time ago 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/doing-a-silver-what-does-this-mean.t4335/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (8/1/16)

Hey Guys,
Found an old bottle of liquid I had stashed away from couple of years ago today that dates from my first venture into vaping, content being 36mg nic(!!!). Gave it a blast out of nostalgia, and my arse nearly hit the floor. Nostalgia is not what it used to be. Still "silvering" as we speak.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Waine (8/1/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @Waine, as @zadiac pointed out above, a "Silver" is a really uncomfortable state to be in
> Certainly not something to aim for
> Here is the thread that explains it in more detail - it happened at a vape meet quite a long time ago
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/doing-a-silver-what-does-this-mean.t4335/


Lol. Read the story. Good one! I can relate fully. But a half hour on a dripper is hectic! As you say. I don't ever want to have that feeling again.

Sent from Samsung S4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (8/1/16)

Neal said:


> Hey Guys,
> Found an old bottle of liquid I had stashed away from couple of years ago today that dates from my first venture into vaping, content being 36mg nic(!!!). Gave it a blast out of nostalgia, and my arse nearly hit the floor. Nostalgia is not what it used to be. Still "silvering" as we speak.



Eish! Juice that old should rather not be vaped, I think.


----------



## Neal (8/1/16)

zadiac said:


> Eish! Juice that old should rather not be vaped, I think.



Absolutely correct brother, I am without doubt a complete and utter idiot. In my defence I must point out that I spent most of the afternoon drinking copious amounts of fine whiskey with some friends. It seems that whiskey improves over time, but liquid for your vape does not.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ernest (9/1/16)

I went from the store bought 16mg Nic to 3mg Nic in two weeks after quitting sigs, because I love vaping and really don't want all that nicotine in my system. Whenever I test a dripper or feel like blowing some clouds I use pure Vg so I can go for as long as I like without feeling sick, but I also have a small 2ml mtl tank with 6mg juice, for when I've gone a while without vaping and start to feel itchy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dave1 (9/1/16)

Has happened to me twice. First time ran out of smoke sauce and had some 36mg cheap Chinese apple for the ego-t, filled up the MELO2 hit it at about 30w and before halfway through was man down. Having problems with apple ever since. Second time was mixing about 20 diY batches and did not notice every time I sucked up nic to drop into a syringe to measure was getting drops of it on my leg and combined with the constant tasting even worse than the first time. Was wearing gloves and now work only in the middle of the table. Both times took a day before building up the courage to vape again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## BibbyBubbly (9/1/16)

Its happend to me as 


Dave1 said:


> Has happened to me twice. First time ran out of smoke sauce and had some 36mg cheap Chinese apple for the ego-t, filled up the MELO2 hit it at about 30w and before halfway through was man down. Having problems with apple ever since. Second time was mixing about 20 diY batches and did not notice every time I sucked up nic to drop into a syringe to measure was getting drops of it on my leg and combined with the constant tasting even worse than the first time. Was wearing gloves and now work only in the middle of the table. Both times took a day before building up the courage to vape again.


 Its happend to me as well when I first started vaping. Stuped me didnt know there is such a thing as nic overdose, thought i had food poisening. Messed liquid on my fingers lots of times and didnt wash them properly straight after and taking mouthfulls of liquid. The refilling of the twisp was not an easy task and the top coils was wonderfull, if you wanted to drink eliquid instead of vaping it! I was moerse nousious and had serious stomic craps for about a day.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## stevie g (9/1/16)

Everyday when I feeling stressed I'll chain bape to that stage when you get a lump in your throat and need to down water to get rid of it. It helps me feel that there is a point to vaping and the best part for me is that can carry me through a few hours not needing to vape.


----------



## Waine (9/1/16)

zadiac said:


> Eish! Juice that old should rather not be vaped, I think.


I agree. I won't touch old e juice. But I understand. Whisky can make you "Full of wizdom". Lol.

Sent from Samsung S4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

